# RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4



## Lino123 (25. November 2018)

*RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Moin,

ich habe gestern neue Komponenten in meinen PC verbaut. Einen Ryzen 5 2600 auf einem ASRock B450 Pro4 mit 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15). Der RAM steht zwar nicht auf der QVL Liste des Mainboards, sollte aber laut einer Bewertung des RAMs auf ALTERNATE mit genau den Komponenten, die ich verbaut habe, funktionieren und sich der RAM sogar auf 3200Mhz übertakten lassen. Jedoch läuft der RAM bei mir nur auf 2133Mhz und anscheinend nur im Single Channel Modus statt im Dual Channel. Ich habe das BIOS aktualisiert, das XMP Profil geladen und probiert die Taktung und die Spannung anzuheben, aber es ändert sich einfach nichts. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen, wie ich den RAM vernünftig einstellen kann, damit er annährend auf den Werksangaben laufen kann. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

LG Lino


----------



## onlygaming (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Dual Channel sollte sich durch das umstecken in "A1" und "B1" lösen lassen. Probiere im BIOS den RAM wenn er im Dual Channel ist erstmal vorsichtig auf 2800 Mhz zu setzen und zu schauen ob er läuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*



Lino123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen, wie ich den RAM vernünftig einstellen kann, damit er annährend auf den Werksangaben laufen kann. Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Es reicht aus, ihn in die richtigen Slots zu stecken... 

Viele Boards möchten erst A1/B1 belegt haben bevor A2/B2 mit allen Funktionen genutzt werden kann. Da du die ersten Slots leer hast und direkt die zweiten gefüllt hast läuft dein Board ggf. in einer Art "Notlauffunktion".


----------



## Lino123 (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Habe die Modukle jetzt auf A1 und B1 umgesteckt, leider läuft er immer noch auf Single Channel und 2133Mhz.


----------



## NuVirus (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Eigl soll man ja A1 zuerst nutzen aber das vorher genutze war bis B eigl auch richtig, was steht denn im Handbuch wie es gesteckt werden soll?

SInd auch keine CPU Pins verbogen?


----------



## Lino123 (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

CPU Pins sahen alle gut aus. In Forenbeiträgen wurde geschrieben, dass man die Slots A2 und B2 belegen soll.


----------



## onlygaming (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Dann doch wieder in "A2" und "B2".

Sofern nicht der Boxed Kühler verwendet wird, mal die Schrauben leicht lockern und schauen ob es hilft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Das kommt mir zwar seltsam vor aber ok, da macht wohl jedes Board/Hersteller mittlerweile sein eigenes spielchen. 

In dem Fall würde ich auch erst den Anpressdruck der CPU in den Sockel etwas verringern da das Probleme mit dem RAM verursachen könnte. Sonst würde mir ehrlich gesagt auch wenig einfallen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Versuch doch nur mal einen Ram Riegel per XMP zu übertakten.

Edit:Mal daran gedacht das ein Ram Riegel defekt sein könnte??


----------



## Lino123 (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Habe den Anpressdruck der CPU verringert und wieder umgesteckt, aber es hat sich nichts geändert. Laut UEFI läuft er immer noch im Single Channel. Für das Übertakten müsste ich nur das XMP 2.0 Profil laden und die Taktung eingeben oder? Denn das hat bisher leider noch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Das Laden von XMP reicht aus, den Rest (Takt, Latenzen, Spannung usw.) macht das Board automatisch.

Schätze aber das wird alles nicht funktionieren wenn grundlegende Dinge wie DualChannel schon nicht wollen...


----------



## Lino123 (25. November 2018)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Habe es jetzt mit einem Riegel probiert und es hat geklappt, zweiten eimgesetzt und er läuft im Dual-Channel auf knapp 3000Mhz. Ich danke euch allen vielmals für eure schnelle Hilfe! Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Huschusch (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Servus,
ich leide derzeit unter genau dem selben Problem bei sehr ähnlicher PC Konfiguration. Zwar wird mir im CPU-Z ordnungsgemäß Dual Channel angezeigt, aber der Takt hängt bei 2133 statt 3000. 
Könntest du deine Lösung etwas detaillierter Beschreiben Lino123?
Mfg Huschusch


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*



Huschusch schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich leide derzeit unter genau dem selben Problem bei sehr ähnlicher PC Konfiguration. Zwar wird mir im CPU-Z ordnungsgemäß Dual Channel angezeigt, aber der Takt hängt bei 2133 statt 3000.
> Könntest du deine Lösung etwas detaillierter Beschreiben Lino123?
> Mfg Huschusch



Hi, hast du denn die Riegel schon in den richtigen Slots, wie Lino?


----------



## Dudelll (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*



Huschusch schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich leide derzeit unter genau dem selben Problem bei sehr ähnlicher PC Konfiguration. Zwar wird mir im CPU-Z ordnungsgemäß Dual Channel angezeigt, aber der Takt hängt bei 2133 statt 3000.
> Könntest du deine Lösung etwas detaillierter Beschreiben Lino123?
> Mfg Huschusch



Wenn Dual Channel läuft hast du schonmal die richtigen Steckplätze. Jetzt ins Bios gehen beim pc Start und dort einfach das xmp Profil für 3000mhz laden, speichern und verlassen und dann sollte beim nächsten boot die Geschwindigkeit passen.

Kann sein das das nicht xmp heißt bei dem mainboard sondern docp o.ä. am besten kurz im mainboard nachschauen.


----------



## Huschusch (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Jap die Riegel sind wohl richtig drin, je ein 8GB pro Channel. XMP hatte ich im BIOS eingeschaltet, gab 2 voreingestellte Möglichkeiten mit 2800 und 3000 MHz, jedoch wird bei beiden Varianten im CPU-Z die 2133MHz angezeigt :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: RAM läuft nur auf 2133Mhz und Single Channel auf Asrock B450 Pro4*

Bios ist das aktuellste?
Bei CPUZ müsste der dann 1400 oder 1500 MHz anzeigen,wegen DDR(double data rate) also mal 2 nehmen (2x1500 =3000)


----------

